# Silky 4a vs. Coarse 4a



## AmyRose92 (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am still confused as to what hair type I really am. I don't know if my texture will remain the same or change in the next year or so since it's been over a month since I BCed (YAY! ) after transitioning for about a year. I like to think that I'm a 4b but I'm not entirely sure.

But my question is how can you tell the difference between a silky 4a and a coarse 4a? Sometimes, when I see a silky 4a, I tend to think it's a 3c instead but I recently met a girl who had coarse 3b hair, so now I'm confused.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 31, 2010)

I didn't know there was such a thing as silk and course when it comes to hair typing. Someone enlighten me too.

But I do think it would necessary to see your hair while its wet to determine your true curl parttern.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 31, 2010)

Only thing I can tell you is that a silky 4a can easily brush their hair into a smooth silky wavy looking ponytail..not the pony but the edges and hair on top...idk how often a styling aid is used. I used to use gel when I was natural to get that smooth shiny look. As I'm transitioning, I've realized I just need oil so blackmasterpiece told me those are characteristics of silky 4 whereas, she's a coarse 4a and cannot slick her hair into a pony. She explained it in that thread "what is the difference between 3c and 4a" so if you search for it, it should be like on the last page. Also you could search "silky type 4" which is what I did last week and got a couple of pics of examples.

Apparently silky is more finer in texture which gives it the feel and appearance, idk. MY hair isnt really fine but it isnt thick or coarse either.


----------



## NikStarrr (May 31, 2010)

Yea, that hair typing is more geared towards curl size, and doesn't take into account hair texture.  I'm a 4a--but I do have a somewhat of a silky texture (not super fine tho), which confuses some into thinking I'm 3c.  But then again, my curls have stretched over time from length, so who knows.   But, when it comes to products and styles--sometimes texture trumps hair type.  So a silkier 4a may behave/respond similar to 3c hair, or if it's a coarser 4a--their hair may respond to products more similar to a 4b.


----------



## ms.blue (May 31, 2010)

My hair below the crown is a silky 4a and the rest is 4a coarse/b and there is a difference.  The silky 4a is easier to comb, texture is smoother, it hangs a little better, and it doesn't really need that much product.  I also noticed it straightens easier even w/ a blowdryer.


----------



## SEMO (May 31, 2010)

NikStar said:


> Yea, that hair typing is more geared towards curl size, and doesn't take into account hair texture.  I'm a 4a--but I do have a somewhat of a silky texture (not super fine tho), which confuses some into thinking I'm 3c.  But then again, my curls have stretched over time from length, so who knows.   But, when it comes to products and styles--sometimes texture trumps hair type.  So a silkier 4a may behave/respond similar to 3c hair, or if it's a coarser 4a--their hair may respond to products more similar to a 4b.


I completely agree with this explanation, and have found the same things to be true.  Parts of my hair, esp at the crown, are sorta silky and lay down easier when pulled into a ponytail.  While other parts, like around my front edge, are coarser and take more to lay down.  I've also noticed added hair weight stretches my curl pattern from more 4a looking to more 3c looking in places.


----------



## Janet' (May 31, 2010)

OP,

Here is the link that Femme was referring to: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464028

According to BlackMasterpiece, I am a 3c/4a, but I am DEFINITELY one of the thicker headed ones. My hair is not one of those "add water" heads...I have to use gel and it has got to be a good, thick gel as well to slick the front of my head down. 

My hair is not fine, but I don't know if I would categorize it as coarse- it is THICK though-and I agree with NikStar, most times, texture does trump hair type because although I have curls, it definitely does NOT behave the way the fine textured ladies' heads behave...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 31, 2010)

Coarse 4a's are like me and have thick strands. Silky 4a's overall tend to have fine strands. 

One of the most obvious distinctions is coarse 4a's have hair that cannot easily be slicked down with water or gel, it also always grows " up and out", even when I achieve waistlength I'll have a gravity-defying round fro. This hair type seldom has "hang" without being manipulated into a style. Coarse 4a's cannot wet-bun and magnetic rollers are not effective on this hair type. 

Silky 4a's share many characteristics with those of the type 3 category (except they have coils rather then curls). They will often have "hang", many of them can slick their hair down and get shiny waves with no more than a swipe of their hand, they can easily smooth their wet shrunken hair into a ponytail with a bun. Their coils are more defined and often tend to clump. Many of them can actualy rollerset on traditional rollers and get a smooth result because their hair is much more easily manipulated.

I copied and pasted two perfect examples from the whats the difference between 3c and 4a thread....hope its okay by the two posters.



Proudnapps said:


> Here's my hair (last year) w/ no product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







loulou82 said:


>



Now contrast that with my coarse coils: The only way my hair can lay relatively close to my scalp is if I divide it in 4 pony's for a fro-hawk and fasten each ponytail holder somewhat tight. I do not hve skiny waves along the sides and there are coilies that just chill along my edges and will not lay down without an uncomfortably tight scarf all night the night before lol.




Here's my friend who is also 4a coarse




Hope that helped AmyRose


----------



## virtuenow (May 31, 2010)

Well answered, BMP (and others).  I call mine a dry 4b rather than coarse, but that is fitting as well b/c the strands are thick.  It shouldn't be hard to tell if you are one or the other.  if you can slick your hair down and your hair has a pattern, u might be a silky smthg.  If you cannot lay hair down and do a pony period, then you are a coarse 4b.  This hair does not lay down flat to your head and it may appear drier (though very moisturized).  When let loose, if you can see coils visibly clumped together (without the use of a microscope), ur probably a silky 4a/b.  If instead, you have a big fluffy cloud on your head then you are probably a dry/coarse 4a/b.  IF you have a cloud with coils only on the very end of your hair, then you are probably a dry/coarse 4a/b


----------



## Sade (May 31, 2010)

Op thanks for asking this question because lately I have been wondering what hair type and texture I am. I was confused but question kinda answered some of the questions I had.


----------



## AmyRose92 (May 31, 2010)

Thank you BMP and virtuenow! Now I can say that I am definitely a coarse 4-something  (I still can't figure out if it's 4a or 4b, but I'm leaning towards 4b)


----------



## Sharpened (May 31, 2010)

This silky/coarse thing is too narrow. My hair is neither. On the LOIS system, I would be spongy. Maybe we can combine all of these typing systems into one comprehensive one that would take in all quantifiers. For example, if I combine the Andre, LOIS, and Fia hair typing systems, here is the result for my hair:

Virgin, 4a/b, OS, spongy, m, ii-iii

  Now the breakdown:

Virgin: hair that has never been chemically processed, colored or touched by direct heat
4a/b: the size of my coils, from pencil-width and smaller
OS: my shed hair form circles or Zs
spongy: no baby hairs or bee-dee-bees, does not get wet quickly, goes somewhat flat in water, high sheen
m: medium meaning strand density is neither fine nor coarse
ii-iii: overall thickness is greater than average, but not quite voluminous

  Now, what other quantifies do we need?

(And, no, I do not have any recent pictures )


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 31, 2010)

I've noticed that some of the very tightly coiled sections of my hair are much silkier than some of the looser coiled/curled sections.

Interesting thread.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 1, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> This silky/coarse thing is too narrow. My hair is neither. On the LOIS system, I would be spongy. Maybe we can combine all of these typing systems into one comprehensive one that would take in all quantifiers. For example, if I combine the Andre, LOIS, and Fia hair typing systems, here is the result for my hair:
> 
> Virgin, 4a/b, OS, spongy, m, ii-iii
> 
> ...



 Yeah, thats alot of quantifiers.  I don't get the "OS" though?  What does it stand for/what does it mean?  I guess I'll have to look up all these typing systems to get this right


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks BMP! My hair looks A LOT like loulou82. I can lay down my edges with ease. Is she a 4a/4b mix? That's what I classify myself as but my hair looks like hers when dry.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, that makes sense.  I thought my oldest daughter was possibly a 3c because of the shine and silkiness of her hair.  Now I think that she is a silky 4a, while my younger daughter and I are course 4as.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 1, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> Yeah, thats alot of quantifiers.  I don't get the "OS" though?  What does it stand for/what does it mean?  I guess I'll have to look up all these typing systems to get this right


The "O" is what most of my shed hairs look like, little circles or spirals. The "S" ones are little crinkly waves that look more like "Zs".

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=10864552&postcount=199

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=10874884&postcount=214


----------



## Keen (Jun 1, 2010)

To me, proudnapps is 3c because her her is wavy not kinky. I don't know if there is a such thing as silky 4 hair type. That's just my opinion...


----------



## knt1229 (Jun 1, 2010)

It doesn't make sense to me that someone's hair can be silky only in the spot where they have gel or some type of product. According to the LOIS hair typing system cottony hair can appear shiny when pulled taunt. I believe these folk are more likely cottony and when pulled back it has high shine that makes more sense because silky hair should be from root to tip not just in one spot with gel or product.

http://www.tytecurl.com/v02/hairtypes.htm


----------



## Morenita (Jun 1, 2010)

NikStar said:


> Yea, that hair typing is more geared towards curl size, and doesn't take into account hair texture.  I'm a 4a--but I do have a somewhat of a silky texture (not super fine tho), which confuses some into thinking I'm 3c.  But then again, my curls have stretched over time from length, so who knows.   But, when it comes to products and styles--sometimes texture trumps hair type.  So a silkier 4a may behave/respond similar to 3c hair, or if it's a coarser 4a--their hair may respond to products more similar to a 4b.



Now I'm super confused erplexed I always considered you a 3c. Even in your B/C photos you look 3c, but you say 4a silky. Does that mean I'm 4a silky too? My curls are about the size of yours, but I've never really thought of my hair as "silky." It's mostly fine, but my hairline is more coarse and the very edge of it needs gel, so I figured cottony 3c, now idk... I give up lol


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jun 1, 2010)

Proudnapps is my hair twin!!! FINALLY found someone with the SAME hair as me!!! wooooooohoooooo Now where is she??? I'mma stalk her


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's the thing about this hairtyping business.  It's confusing as HELL lol

The strip in my siggy shows my hair fully shrunken. Thats after washing, no product, letting it sit for a few hours. It shrivels up into the tightest coils imaginable.  The larger picture is my hair, wet after a cowash, with some moisturizer run through it. It shows the texture, which is more of a wavy s-curl. 

 But then, when I do puffs (usually from braid outs) my hair turns cottony soft










When I slick my hair back into buns, there are waves.
/ponytails





 I can also slick it very straight if I use a boars hair brush, and it lays flat and looks silky. 





That same hair can look as dry as a brillo pad when shrunken.





What have I learned? I dont focus on the type so much. I experiment with products and see how my hair reacts. I've learned that products like KCCC make me look like I have a jherri curl 





I've learned that wet looks = tangles so I stretch my hair most of the time, usually via braid outs.

Whatever my hair type is, I'm not complaining. Its pretty easy to comb, doesnt require a lot of product, and doesn't take long to style.  

If anyone has any idea about it, feel free to weigh in, but I just say its 3c/4a *shrug*


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 1, 2010)

Is it possible to be in-between a silky/coarse 4a? I can slick my hair back with ease but  I don't think I would ever attempt to rollerset my hair on magnetic rollers although I have good results using perm rods but thats not the same is it?. I just don't think it would work for me. 

The first pic is my hair blown out, the 2nd is picked out with an afro comb. 

The last 3 are wash n go's. I think i am inbetween. Any ideas?


----------



## Janet' (Jun 1, 2010)

/\ Pretty hair!!!


----------



## lesedi (Jun 1, 2010)

I still think the vast majority of 4a's on the board are actually in the 3 group. I didn't think that hair in the 4 category could be easily slicked back to the point where it could look wavy. JMO


----------



## ladychoong (Jun 1, 2010)

It is possible to have a silky type 4a, Nisus is an example
of this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHpCQFKqqgs&playnext_from=TL&videos=gUaJOG1ZIE0

She also has a fotki....I just love her hairrr!


----------



## tatiana (Jun 1, 2010)

Danell said:


> Is it possible to be in-between a silky/coarse 4a? I can slick my hair back with ease but  I don't think I would ever attempt to rollerset my hair on magnetic rollers although I have good results using perm rods but thats not the same is it?. I just don't think it would work for me.
> 
> The first pic is my hair blown out, the 2nd is picked out with an afro comb.
> 
> The last 3 are wash n go's. I think i am inbetween. Any ideas?



yes it is possible to be in between it is refer to as being satiny


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 1, 2010)

ladychoong said:


> It is possible to have a silky type 4a, Nisus is an example
> of this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHpCQFKqqgs&playnext_from=TL&videos=gUaJOG1ZIE0
> ...


 
I would have guessed she was 3c.


----------



## ladychoong (Jun 1, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I would have guessed she was 3c.


 
If you look at her blog and fotki there's many more pics of her hair, her curl size is more 4a with some 3c, but her hair texture makes it is easier to be manipulated and slicked down.

http://www.itsjusthair.com/

http://members.fotki.com/Nisus/about/

That's why hair typing for me can seem like a waste of time at times because really it's more about hair texture, than curl size


----------



## Ediese (Jun 1, 2010)

Keen said:


> To me, proudnapps is 3c because her her is wavy not kinky. I don't know if there is a such thing as silky 4 hair type. That's just my opinion...


 
I think since her curl diameter is so small, she's classified as 4a. 3c is a bigger curl.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 1, 2010)

purplepeace79 said:


> Here's the thing about this hairtyping business. It's confusing as HELL lol
> 
> The strip in my siggy shows my hair fully shrunken. Thats after washing, no product, letting it sit for a few hours. It shrivels up into the tightest coils imaginable. The larger picture is my hair, wet after a cowash, with some moisturizer run through it. It shows the texture, which is more of a wavy s-curl.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks a lot like a 4a/4b mix, but in the last siggy pic your curls are way bigger. It actually looks 3c. It's amazing how products and the way we manipulate our hair can change the type.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 1, 2010)

That lady from the youtube link def looks majority 3c to me. Regardless of her texture, her curls are pretty big and aren't small coils like a 4a. I think both texture and curl size are important, especially when trying to find a hair twin. I'm not going to stalk a 3b person just because her hair may be silky like mine because I know I will never be able to get my natural styles to look like hers. Regardless of my silky texture, I know I can get my styles (braidouts, twists, twistouts, etc) to look like BMPs or probably alot of other coarse 4as. Maybe texture is important for finding certain products, but even then, it won't even work the same as the next person.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 1, 2010)

ladychoong said:


> It is possible to have a silky type 4a, Nisus is an example
> of this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHpCQFKqqgs&playnext_from=TL&videos=gUaJOG1ZIE0
> ...


 

She said this is her hair with no product, no gel. I think she's a 3c/silky 4a mix esp. based on curl diamater.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 1, 2010)

Wouldn't the opposite of coarse be fine hair?


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 1, 2010)

My hair looks like Nisus' hair.  I consider myself 4A with fine corkscrew strands.  I wouldn't call my hair silky at all.  I can pull my hair back into a slick, wavy ponytail with just water and little bit of gel.  But without oils, creams and gels, it dries into a puffy coily nest of kinks. It also has a lot of sheen naturally. I never have to add anything to make it appear shiny.

I also wouldn't call our hair coarse.  And by our, I mean most black folks. The definition of coarse doesn't describe our hair at all.


----------



## Duff (Jun 1, 2010)

ladychoong said:


> It is possible to have a silky type 4a, Nisus is an example
> of this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHpCQFKqqgs&playnext_from=TL&videos=gUaJOG1ZIE0
> ...


she looks like a definitely 3c to me.  yeah this is confusing.  her curls looks more like Rachel True's hair and everyone says she is a classic 3c.

I'm definitely about to stalk her though.....
eta...after doing a little stalking , I agree with Nikstar and see the 4a with some 3c in her hair.  and her hair is just beautiful.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 1, 2010)

This is a really enlightening discussion.  Thanks OP and BPM!

I've always looked to my trade mark indicator (in my own book) of a silky textured person: natural (no product/no manipulaton required) babyhair at the edges (temples, sides and nape) of the hairline.  Usually, when I see natural babyhair, I know I'm dealing with a different hair type than myself.  Also, I can detect silkiness by whether their hair LOOKS wet, when wet.  In the past, people (whites) would ask, "Why don't black people's hair *look* wet? (spent a lot of time at the pool in integrated neighborhoods) It's dripping, but it *looks* the same as when it's dry."  Does that make any sense to y'all?

But...Now I'm really confused, *what's the differnece between fine and thin strands*?  

Another question I have is* if one is a course 4ab (mostly b), then, am I to understand that no manner of stretching over magnetic rollers will yeild the silky results (nearly heat straightened results) that silky 4a/3c people expereince?*  Even with product?  

TIA for responding.


----------



## Duff (Jun 1, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> This is a really enlightening discussion. Thanks OP and BPM!
> 
> I've always looked to my trade mark indicator (in my own book) of a silky textured person: natural (no product/no manipulaton required) babyhair at the edges (temples, sides and nape) of the hairline. Usually, when I see natural babyhair, I know I'm dealing with a different hair type than myself.
> 
> ...


I have fine hair.  fine hair describes the thickness of the actual stand.  I have a lot of hair strands --dense but the actual thickness/circumference is very small.  thin hair is thinned out from breakage or excess shedding.


----------



## tatiana (Jun 1, 2010)

^^Blacks can have naturally thin hair well at least I do. It can mean low density.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 1, 2010)

ladychoong said:


> If you look at her blog and fotki there's many more pics of her hair, her curl size is more 4a with some 3c, but her hair texture makes it is easier to be manipulated and slicked down.
> 
> http://www.itsjusthair.com/
> 
> ...



Looking at her fotki pics, she is 4a with some 3c.  Beautiful hair.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Your hair looks a lot like a 4a/4b mix, but in the last siggy pic your curls are way bigger. It actually looks 3c. It's amazing how products and the way we manipulate our hair can change the type.


 

Can we change the type? Or just how it looks? I love my hair for being so versatile. The reason I put the big pic in the siggy is because thats my hair, right out of the shower, with some regular ole daily moisturizer run through it. No KCCC, no gel, no twists or braids. But as the day goes on, it shrinks and shrivels and coils up into very very very tiny coils.

So then when do we decide what type it is? When its wet or when its dry?

This is it no product, outt he shower






Is that 4a/b?

I'm confused LOL


----------



## cch24 (Jun 2, 2010)

purplepeace- I think I read that hair can be best typed if it has been air dried with no product and no manipulation, because water can weigh our hair down and make it appear to be looser than it actually is.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jun 2, 2010)

Danell said:


> Is it possible to be in-between a silky/coarse 4a? I can slick my hair back with ease but I don't think I would ever attempt to rollerset my hair on magnetic rollers although I have good results using perm rods but thats not the same is it?. I just don't think it would work for me.
> 
> The first pic is my hair blown out, the 2nd is picked out with an afro comb.
> 
> The last 3 are wash n go's. I think i am inbetween. Any ideas?


 
Whatever type your hair is, I like it!!!!!


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jun 3, 2010)

cch24 said:


> purplepeace- I think I read that hair can be best typed if it has been air dried with no product and no manipulation, because water can weigh our hair down and make it appear to be looser than it actually is.




Thank you!!


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 4, 2010)

Bwaaaaahhhhhh, all so confusing. 
I tend to consider my hair 4b with a mix of 4a.

Usually I just call it "Rudy Huxtable hair"

It's thick & dense, not easily slicked down (i almost never even try to slick it),
HEre it is laying down but this is only after blow drying it.




the pattern is coils not waves. It grows up and out, not down.
It is cottony and soft, not rough. It's great for making afros & puffs.
Very high Shrinkage levels - about 80 or 70%. 




But a lot of my strands are fine and fragile. My hair has mixed textures but they don't come in patches or sections? they are just all peppered throughout my whole head. 

And the kicker is....If I treat my hair with Silk amino acids for about a week. 
It'll get super silky.


----------



## Anew (Jun 4, 2010)

BMP, I love your posts. They almost always come with supporting pics, lol


----------



## shai_butta (Jun 4, 2010)

"It is cottony and soft, not rough. It's great for making afros & puffs."

A poem lol 

lovely hair


----------



## McQuay30 (May 19, 2012)

I am a silky 4a all over except the hairline and crown which is coarse, also about 1/4 to 1/2 inch before the ends is rough, frizzy. I beleive it is a moisture problem, I have tried caramel treament, acv rinse diluted with distilled water three times, all types of homemade deep conditioning treament which seems to bring the curl pattern more so than anything else, All of these treatment on my head for a minimum of 2hours with two showers cap and sarah wrap and a scarf on top. I feel it is a moisture problem because curl enhancing smoothie applied to wet or dry hair make my ends smooth all the way down, this is the result I want out of a deep conditioner.  Any ideals or sugestion?? May be I should use the Curl enhancing smoothie as a deep conditioner?


----------



## BlaqBella (May 19, 2012)

^^I'm sorry but idk..but I believe you are right. I have 4a coils and sometimes my nape is silky- I think its only when I have the right moisture/protein balance. Other times it coarse and dry. I've been battling with this for a while and -like you- I think my hair can be silky all over with the proper balance.

EAT: Gorgeous pic of your hair Mook and I've noticed my hair has a fairly drastic changes when I use SAA.


----------



## McQuay30 (May 19, 2012)

Proper protein will cause to be smooth ends?


----------



## Ogoma (May 19, 2012)

This discussion has just confused me more. I have always associated 'coarse' with strand thickness. Asians have coarse hair because their strands are thick and a lot of black people have fine hair because their strands are thinner. I look at texture as having two parts: strand size and, what I would call, feel test. Hair can be coarse and silky or fine and cottony. According to my hair analysis, my strand size is medium-coarse with a lot of coarse strands, but I can slick it back without gel (baby hairs galore, but it goes back), and it hangs down and has for a while. But, my hair is not silky, it is a mix of wiry, cottony on my edges, and satiny at the back. My curl size I would describe as 4a for the most part with hints of 4b and 3c somewhere in there.

I think hair that grows up not down is more cottony. The cottony texture gives it the gravity defying, God-reaching quality. I think we are putting too many different things on the same continuum.


----------



## McQuay30 (May 26, 2012)

Does silky hair have to have "shine"?


----------



## HighAspirations (May 26, 2012)

McQuay30 said:
			
		

> Does silky hair have to have "shine"?



I think its more texture. But if its silkier it will at least have more sheen imo


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 26, 2012)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Coarse 4a's are like me and have thick strands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Careful BMP thanks for dropping the knowledge however not all course 4as are thick strands. I have fine and they're definitely course. We don't want to get into an ALL have this or that thing because there are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## BlaqBella (May 31, 2012)

McQuay30 said:


> Proper protein will cause to be smooth ends?


 

Just speaking from my experience.. the ends of my hair would be rough feeling when I first went natural and my roots, that used to be more tightly curled and dry, had become softer and more moisturised. I wanted to see if I could attain soft moisturized ends. Keep in mind I do use heat frequently. I experimented with protein and moisturising conditioners until I acheived soft/smooth ends. And they've only gotten better with time, well especially with a better trimming routine, and I still dc weekly. So for me, yes I have smoother ends from infusing protein and moisture into my strands. However, I had times while experimenting that my nape and some edges were silky and smooth straight out of the shower.

I don't know anymore if i'm using the word 'coarse' properly.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks what did u use for protein.


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Jun 4, 2012)

purplepeace79 said:


> Proudnapps is my hair twin!!! FINALLY found someone with the SAME hair as me!!! wooooooohoooooo Now where is she??? I'mma stalk her



I guess we are triplets b/c I too am claiming her as a a twin!!!  

It was awesome to finally see someone who was the EXACT same hair, not trying to piece it together and think, well maybe a little bit of this and a little of that... nope just the EXACT same hair  

To my 4a SILKY kinks & coils, I :blowkiss: !


----------

